# Hollowgram SI/SiSL2 Crankset Question



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

I ride a CAAD10 that I was looking to upgrade the crankset on (current FSA Gossamer) and have been leaning towards getting either the SI or SiSL2 crankset (I ride a Praxis mid-compact so I would need a 110BCD spindle for it). I did some searching using the Google and was not able to find anywhere that really sold them. Does anyone have any suggestions for places to purchase the crankset? Also, any input on the difference between the Si and the SiSL2 (and whether I can even use one/either) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

You can purchase from here. The SL MKV cranks will work with your existing bb30 axel so you only need the cranks. If you go to the sisl2 which are lighter you have to change the BB30 spindle to the new 109mm. The Si I believe is only offered as oem equipment via the bicycle shop and is the forged model (I have them). Road Crankset - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, he can't use his current crankset's BB spindle anyway (FSA and SRAM's BB30 cranks have the spindles permanently fixed to one of the crankarms) so SI, SL, SISL2, he can use the bearings he already has but he will need the spindle and the BB spacers if going with the 109mm spindle...

Theorically, the SISL2 are the stiffest and lightest but other Hollowgrams are all pretty much among the stiffest cranks out there anyway so yeah, the main difference is weight but even the heaviest Hollowgram is not considered heavy.

The main difference in stiffness between the SISL2 and other Hollowgrams is due to the one piece SpideRing that's noticably stiffer than the old 5 bolt spiders with Cannondale MKV rings (shifting is much crisper, quicker). Praxis rings are stiffer than the old MKV rings though and well shaped, ramped and pinned so shifting is great. I don't have numbers but the SISL2 is very light, older SL is a little bit heavier while still very light and the 3D forged SI a bit heavier than that, a similar weight to the original Hollowgram SI but I'd rate every iteration as good upgrade compared to the FSA cranks....


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> Well, he can't use his current crankset's BB spindle anyway (FSA and SRAM's BB30 cranks have the spindles permanently fixed to one of the crankarms) so SI, SL, SISL2, he can use the bearings he already has but he will need the spindle and the BB spacers if going with the 109mm spindle...
> 
> Theorically, the SISL2 are the stiffest and lightest but other Hollowgrams are all pretty much among the stiffest cranks out there anyway so yeah, the main difference is weight but even the heaviest Hollowgram is not considered heavy.
> 
> The main difference in stiffness between the SISL2 and other Hollowgrams is due to the one piece SpideRing that's noticably stiffer than the old 5 bolt spiders with Cannondale MKV rings (shifting is much crisper, quicker). Praxis rings are stiffer than the old MKV rings though and well shaped, ramped and pinned so shifting is great. I don't have numbers but the SISL2 is very light, older SL is a little bit heavier while still very light and the 3D forged SI a bit heavier than that, a similar weight to the original Hollowgram SI but I'd rate every iteration as good upgrade compared to the FSA cranks....


That's some great info - it's too bad that they don't do a one-piece mid-compact because I would probably get that in a heartbeat. Because of my Praxis rings I was leaning towards the SI cranks so the info about needing a new BB spindle is really helpful. Is it even possible to use the SISL2 on the Praxis rings? From the looks of the sites, there isn't even a spider ring setup on the sets you can buy. The difficult thing is that the SI's aren't in stock so I would have to get the SISL2 which are in stock.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I think the SISL2 with BB and everything combined is around 500 grams - it's pretty much the lightest good crank you can buy, but spendy. Best prices I could find were about $750 new. That compared to an Ultegra 11 speed at $250, it was a pretty easy choice for me.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't confuse the SL and the SI. The SL has machined and bonded arms like the SISL2 but with less machining, they were produced from 2008 to 2012. The SI were introduced for the 2013 model years and have 3D-forged one-piece arms so they're cheaper to manufacture but a little heavier. Since the SL haven't been manufactured since 2012, it's not surprising they're out of stock in stores, don't expect to see them back in stock at cannondaleexperts.com or any other store...

As shoemaker stated, the current SI are only available on complete bikes so they can be found but on ebay (you can probably find some SL's there too).

You can use your Praxis rings with the SISL2 but you would need to take the SpideRing off and get a 5-bolt spider for it. WHile it seems like an added cost, you'll probably be able to sell a new SpideRing for a more than the cost of a 5-bolt spider plus the tool to swap spiders...


nordy643 said:


> That's some great info - it's too bad that they don't do a one-piece mid-compact because I would probably get that in a heartbeat. Because of my Praxis rings I was leaning towards the SI cranks so the info about needing a new BB spindle is really helpful. Is it even possible to use the SISL2 on the Praxis rings? From the looks of the sites, there isn't even a spider ring setup on the sets you can buy. The difficult thing is that the SI's aren't in stock so I would have to get the SISL2 which are in stock.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got the sisl2 on my CAAD10 and they are great!


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> Don't confuse the SL and the SI. The SL has machined and bonded arms like the SISL2 but with less machining, they were produced from 2008 to 2012. The SI were introduced for the 2013 model years and have 3D-forged one-piece arms so they're cheaper to manufacture but a little heavier. Since the SL haven't been manufactured since 2012, it's not surprising they're out of stock in stores, don't expect to see them back in stock at cannondaleexperts.com or any other store...
> 
> As shoemaker stated, the current SI are only available on complete bikes so they can be found but on ebay (you can probably find some SL's there too).
> 
> You can use your Praxis rings with the SISL2 but you would need to take the SpideRing off and get a 5-bolt spider for it. WHile it seems like an added cost, you'll probably be able to sell a new SpideRing for a more than the cost of a 5-bolt spider plus the tool to swap spiders...


Thanks again for the info on this - it's really helpful. I am still mulling this over a lot and am wondering if there is a noticeable difference between riding the Si and the SiSL2? Is it worth the extra money to go for the SiSL2 over the Si (Yes, that's more of a personal question that I should be asking myself but am wondering others' opinions on this question as well)? I also realize that I posted that I needed a 110BCD spindle when I should have said that I know I need a 110BCD spider for the cranks if I use the Praxis rings. Oops :mad2:

Now, where I am getting concerned is with respect to the bottom bracket on the CAAD10 and also the other parts that I will need. From what's been said it seems like I will need:
- fixing bolts + washers
- bearing shields
- drive-side and non-drive side spacers
- wave washer
- shims for spacing

Right now I am hoping to find a good deal on the cranks through ebay and then get the necessary parts. Last question - from the looks of this I won't need to install a new BB correct? The stock one currently on the bike should work just fine right?


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

inspectormorse said:


> I've got the sisl2 on my CAAD10 and they are great!


Any pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## SynSyn (Aug 22, 2015)

Dan Gerous said:


> Don't confuse the SL and the SI. The SL has machined and bonded arms like the SISL2 but with less machining, they were produced from 2008 to 2012. The SI were introduced for the 2013 model years and have 3D-forged one-piece arms so they're cheaper to manufacture but a little heavier. Since the SL haven't been manufactured since 2012, it's not surprising they're out of stock in stores, don't expect to see them back in stock at cannondaleexperts.com or any other store...
> 
> As shoemaker stated, the current SI are only available on complete bikes so they can be found but on ebay (you can probably find some SL's there too).
> 
> You can use your Praxis rings with the SISL2 but you would need to take the SpideRing off and get a 5-bolt spider for it. WHile it seems like an added cost, you'll probably be able to sell a new SpideRing for a more than the cost of a 5-bolt spider plus the tool to swap spiders...


According to Cannondale, the Hollowgramm Si crankarms are "the stiffest, strongest crankarms we've ever made", so stiffer than the SiSL2. Is this in fact true, what do you think?

Cannondale - Innovations - Cranksets


----------

